
NASA plans for Artemis 'base camp' on moon after 2024 - bleair
https://www.space.com/nasa-plans-artemis-moon-base-beyond-2024.html
======
simonblack
It's called "counting your chickens before they hatch".

NASA is still not yet capable of putting men into Low Earth Orbit, much less
getting them to the Moon and back.

I do not believe at all that NASA has the capability to install a 'base camp'
on the Moon in the very short time of 4 years.

